# Muslim militants kill 147 in mass University campus assault



## bucs90

Kenya attack: 147 dead in Garissa University assault - BBC News

Religion of peace does it again. Muslims slaughter 147 in a massive University campus assault. Al Shabab. Leader was a mosque teacher. 

But hey....Obama said it's offensive to say Muslims are prone to terrorism.


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Kenya attack: 147 dead in Garissa University assault - BBC News
> 
> Religion of peace does it again. Muslims slaughter 147 in a massive University campus assault. Al Shabab. Leader was a mosque teacher.
> 
> But hey....Obama said it's offensive to say Muslims are prone to terrorism.



You know that was 7 months ago, right?

How do you define "current"?


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenya attack: 147 dead in Garissa University assault - BBC News
> 
> Religion of peace does it again. Muslims slaughter 147 in a massive University campus assault. Al Shabab. Leader was a mosque teacher.
> 
> But hey....Obama said it's offensive to say Muslims are prone to terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that was 7 months ago, right?
> 
> How do you define "current"?
Click to expand...


Yep. Funny how...or why....we never heard much about it. Guess black lives don't matter much to lefties huh?


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenya attack: 147 dead in Garissa University assault - BBC News
> 
> Religion of peace does it again. Muslims slaughter 147 in a massive University campus assault. Al Shabab. Leader was a mosque teacher.
> 
> But hey....Obama said it's offensive to say Muslims are prone to terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that was 7 months ago, right?
> 
> How do you define "current"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. Funny how...or why....we never heard much about it. Guess black lives don't matter much to lefties huh?
Click to expand...


We heard about it --- when it was actually what we call "current", i.e. last Spring.  But the greater news splash for the similar toll in Paris has been noted repeatedly lately including by myself and most recently (to my knowledge) here.  It has been noted that when the setting was a "white" area the concern of said news splash went up considerably.

What in the wide world of fuck that has to do with "lefties" evades me.


----------



## AmericanFirst1

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenya attack: 147 dead in Garissa University assault - BBC News
> 
> Religion of peace does it again. Muslims slaughter 147 in a massive University campus assault. Al Shabab. Leader was a mosque teacher.
> 
> But hey....Obama said it's offensive to say Muslims are prone to terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that was 7 months ago, right?
> 
> How do you define "current"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. Funny how...or why....we never heard much about it. Guess black lives don't matter much to lefties huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We heard about it --- when it was actually what we call "current", i.e. last Spring.  But the greater news splash for the similar toll in Paris has been noted repeatedly lately including by myself and most recently (to my knowledge) here.  It has been noted that when the setting was a "white" area the concern of said news splash went up considerably.
> 
> What in the wide world of fuck that has to do with "lefties" evades me.
Click to expand...

It evades you because you are a lefty.


----------



## Pogo

AmericanFirst1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenya attack: 147 dead in Garissa University assault - BBC News
> 
> Religion of peace does it again. Muslims slaughter 147 in a massive University campus assault. Al Shabab. Leader was a mosque teacher.
> 
> But hey....Obama said it's offensive to say Muslims are prone to terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that was 7 months ago, right?
> 
> How do you define "current"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. Funny how...or why....we never heard much about it. Guess black lives don't matter much to lefties huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We heard about it --- when it was actually what we call "current", i.e. last Spring.  But the greater news splash for the similar toll in Paris has been noted repeatedly lately including by myself and most recently (to my knowledge) here.  It has been noted that when the setting was a "white" area the concern of said news splash went up considerably.
> 
> What in the wide world of fuck that has to do with "lefties" evades me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It evades you because you are a lefty.
Click to expand...


OK well that's clear as mud.


----------



## bucs90

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenya attack: 147 dead in Garissa University assault - BBC News
> 
> Religion of peace does it again. Muslims slaughter 147 in a massive University campus assault. Al Shabab. Leader was a mosque teacher.
> 
> But hey....Obama said it's offensive to say Muslims are prone to terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that was 7 months ago, right?
> 
> How do you define "current"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. Funny how...or why....we never heard much about it. Guess black lives don't matter much to lefties huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We heard about it --- when it was actually what we call "current", i.e. last Spring.  But the greater news splash for the similar toll in Paris has been noted repeatedly lately including by myself and most recently (to my knowledge) here.  It has been noted that when the setting was a "white" area the concern of said news splash went up considerably.
> 
> What in the wide world of fuck that has to do with "lefties" evades me.
Click to expand...


That's not true. The Charleston church shooting was a "black area" and it got global coverage for several days. 

So...what could the difference be??? Hmmm....


----------



## Pogo

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenya attack: 147 dead in Garissa University assault - BBC News
> 
> Religion of peace does it again. Muslims slaughter 147 in a massive University campus assault. Al Shabab. Leader was a mosque teacher.
> 
> But hey....Obama said it's offensive to say Muslims are prone to terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that was 7 months ago, right?
> 
> How do you define "current"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. Funny how...or why....we never heard much about it. Guess black lives don't matter much to lefties huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We heard about it --- when it was actually what we call "current", i.e. last Spring.  But the greater news splash for the similar toll in Paris has been noted repeatedly lately including by myself and most recently (to my knowledge) here.  It has been noted that when the setting was a "white" area the concern of said news splash went up considerably.
> 
> What in the wide world of fuck that has to do with "lefties" evades me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not true. The Charleston church shooting was a "black area" and it got global coverage for several days.
> 
> So...what could the difference be??? Hmmm....
Click to expand...


What country is Charleston in?  And what's that country's relationship to the weapon used and the flag icon involved?

I'll give you a few hours to find a map.


----------



## Arianrhod

Pogo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenya attack: 147 dead in Garissa University assault - BBC News
> 
> Religion of peace does it again. Muslims slaughter 147 in a massive University campus assault. Al Shabab. Leader was a mosque teacher.
> 
> But hey....Obama said it's offensive to say Muslims are prone to terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that was 7 months ago, right?
> 
> How do you define "current"?
Click to expand...


He just discovered it; therefore he thinks it's "current."  

There are already threads about it that I guess he'll discover seven months from now.


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenya attack: 147 dead in Garissa University assault - BBC News
> 
> Religion of peace does it again. Muslims slaughter 147 in a massive University campus assault. Al Shabab. Leader was a mosque teacher.
> 
> But hey....Obama said it's offensive to say Muslims are prone to terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that was 7 months ago, right?
> 
> How do you define "current"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. Funny how...or why....we never heard much about it. Guess black lives don't matter much to lefties huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We heard about it --- when it was actually what we call "current", i.e. last Spring.  But the greater news splash for the similar toll in Paris has been noted repeatedly lately including by myself and most recently (to my knowledge) here.  It has been noted that when the setting was a "white" area the concern of said news splash went up considerably.
> 
> What in the wide world of fuck that has to do with "lefties" evades me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not true. The Charleston church shooting was a "black area" and it got global coverage for several days.
> 
> So...what could the difference be??? Hmmm....
Click to expand...

It was in the US?


----------



## Asclepias

bucs90 said:


> Kenya attack: 147 dead in Garissa University assault - BBC News
> 
> Religion of peace does it again. Muslims slaughter 147 in a massive University campus assault. Al Shabab. Leader was a mosque teacher.
> 
> But hey....Obama said it's offensive to say Muslims are prone to terrorism.


Even you should have been smart enough to look at the date on the article. What a dumb ass you are.


----------



## Pogo

Arianrhod said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenya attack: 147 dead in Garissa University assault - BBC News
> 
> Religion of peace does it again. Muslims slaughter 147 in a massive University campus assault. Al Shabab. Leader was a mosque teacher.
> 
> But hey....Obama said it's offensive to say Muslims are prone to terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that was 7 months ago, right?
> 
> How do you define "current"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just discovered it; therefore he thinks it's "current."
> 
> There are already threads about it that I guess he'll discover seven months from now.
Click to expand...


Yup, soon as the 2015 baseball season gets under way....


----------



## Delta4Embassy

bucs90 said:


> Kenya attack: 147 dead in Garissa University assault - BBC News
> 
> Religion of peace does it again. Muslims slaughter 147 in a massive University campus assault. Al Shabab. Leader was a mosque teacher.
> 
> But hey....Obama said it's offensive to say Muslims are prone to terrorism.



Ya, until Islam came along, Africans were all peaceful and shit.


----------



## Geaux4it

Pogo said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenya attack: 147 dead in Garissa University assault - BBC News
> 
> Religion of peace does it again. Muslims slaughter 147 in a massive University campus assault. Al Shabab. Leader was a mosque teacher.
> 
> But hey....Obama said it's offensive to say Muslims are prone to terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that was 7 months ago, right?
> 
> How do you define "current"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just discovered it; therefore he thinks it's "current."
> 
> There are already threads about it that I guess he'll discover seven months from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, soon as the 2015 baseball season gets under way....
Click to expand...


So, is it safe to assume you lefties will no longer bring up President Bush when the time is right?

-Geaux


----------



## waltky

Kuno killed in military operation in Kismayo...
*



*
*Mastermind behind Garissa University College massacre 'killed' in military operation*
_June 1, 2016  -- Somali officials say the leader of last year's massacre at Garissa University College in Kenya is dead._


> Mohamed Kuno was reportedly one of 16 people killed in a military operation Tuesday night in Kismayo, a port city in southern Somalia.  Four of those who also died were said to be senior members of the al-Shabab Islamist militant group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The news was confirmed Wednesday at a press conference held by Somali security minister Abdirashid Janan in the region of Jubaland.  Kuno was behind the attack in April 2015 that killed 148 people, the majority students. Afterward, Kenya's government put up a $215,000 reward for his capture.
> 
> A Kenyan-Somali, he was a headmaster at an Islamic school in Garissa until 2007. But then he crossed the border into Somalia to join the Union of Islamic Courts, which at one point controlled much of the country.  Kuno later joined the militant group Hizbul Islam, which in 2010 merged with al-Shabab.
> 
> Mastermind behind Garissa University College massacre 'killed' in military operation


----------

